# Chrome



## Adnan (Sep 15, 2008)

Has anyone heard about that new browser Google is making? Chrome. I've heard it's good, and I might download it, since everything from Google is pretty awesome. 

Discussion goes here.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 15, 2008)

dammit we already had a thread about it but the OP deleted it once we called him on cping

it's ok but nothing astounding and even the new shiny things have been available in other browsers in some capacity for a while


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 16, 2008)

It's Safari?


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 16, 2008)

I thought it was basically the same as Firefox or Opera, just shiney.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 16, 2008)

I tried it. 

I don't like it.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 16, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> I thought it was basically the same as Firefox or Opera, just shiney.


And more crippled.


----------



## Cryssie (Sep 16, 2008)

It would take something special to make me switch over from Firefox. And from what I've heard, Chrome isn't special enough.


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 17, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> It's Safari?


it uses the Safari _layout engine_.

my dad got Chrome on his machine, I tried it out but eh it didn't interest me much so I'll stick with Fx and Opera for now


----------



## o_O (Sep 17, 2008)

Firefox for now. 
Well, until Google and Firefox and Apple create one big huge tech company and rules the world >=D industry with a great search engine-internet-computers thing. Yup. And that'll hopefully somehow work.


----------

